# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Filma - Anglisht

## Liridoni_Shkup

Se pari ju pershndes shum dhe ju deshiroj argetim te kendshem ne forumin shqiptar, vetem se nuk di a do te me lejojn administratoret ti vendosi disa filma, po te themi te shumten e filmave qe po zgjedhen hite nga viti 1999 deri me tash ne vitin 2007, per moderatoret dhe administratoret pranoni lutjen nese eshte e lejuar...

Me respekt
Liridon Bunjaku

----------


## Liridoni_Shkup

Me vjen keq qe po te them mirpo i nderuar porojlia, te kisha lut qe te lexosh regulloren neper kategorit tjera pershembull muzika shqiptare, te shikosh se eshte e ndaluar te jepet linku i filmit muzikes apo diq tjeter per te shikuar, sepse ky forum me sa di une eshte i lisencuar at'her do kemi probleme, mund te na denojn pasi qe kemi nje forum shqiptar, te kisha lutur qe te presim nje pergjigje te shkurter nga admini, qe ta kemi mbrojtjen ne si Antar te forumit ta kemi mbeshtetjen, perderisa emrat ton jan ne databasat e kti forumit at'her mund te kemi edhe probleme personale, thjesht kjo qe ne e bejm eshte "Pirateri"!

Me respekt
Liridon Bunjaku

----------


## shigjeta

Nese behet fjale per te vendosur lidhje per shkarkim filmash, nuk jane te lejuara ne kete Forum.
Pershendetje

----------


## Liridoni_Shkup

> Nese behet fjale per te vendosur lidhje per shkarkim filmash, nuk jane te lejuara ne kete Forum.
> Pershendetje


Se pari ju pershndes edhe ju faliminderoj qe keni derguar temen ne nje vend te pershtatshem pasi qe kam gabuar vendin e postimit, un mendova linqe direkte ku mund te shikojn filmin vizitoret direkt edhe ajo eshte link mirpo direkt ne film hy nuk ka gjera infektuese apo ndonje gje tjeter mirpo shum thjesht, vetem nje link me player si "YouTube" aty mund te shikohet filmi direkt, edhe pse ne descriptation ka disa reklama te webfaqeve nga autores qe bejn upload filmat, zbesoj qe eshte problem po edhe nese eshte e mundur ne forum mund te instalohen edhe module nga te cilat mund te marim direkt linqe per ti startuar ketu...

pasi qe e keni ketu Media, nuk mund te fusim me ate direkt linqet pra me vjen keq, ndoshta edhe nese eshte pergjigj'ja po at'her do ju qes pun pak po nejse, ndoshta edhe nuk pritoni haha, pershndetje dhe argetim te kendshem / suksese...

----------


## Baptist

shih Islam isn't source of terrorism! 
A po i do me Terrorizem a me NATO ata filma?

Ty si perkrahes i islamit te ndalohet shikimi i filmave si dhe i cdo lloj imitimi te krijimtarise se perendise.

----------


## Baptist

Kqyre filmin "Michael Calyton" ta jap linkun po deshte (shume kualitet i larte vec 700MB). Film i qete pa dallavere edhe i lujtun fort mire neper toke e pa tepri. Ket fundvjet s'e besoj se ka ba kush film ma t'mire per njehere.

----------

